# S7? RS 7? Interesting A7-Bodied Test Mule Spotted in Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's a very interesting test mule spotted on the roadst of Germany. The spy shots blur the IN license plates of an Ingolstadt-registered mule, but we recognize that stretch of road adjacent to Audi's Ingolstadt factory and it's not far from the development facility at Audi's Ingolstadt HQ. Further, the car wears an interesting new chin spoiler that's not terribly different from RS 4 mules that have been spied running-round Nurburgring * HERE * and in particular * HERE *.

Near as we can tell, this A7-bodied mule is either an S7 or RS 7 drivetrain mule. That it's in Ingolstadt suggests maybe it's an S-car but you never know. Most likely an RS car would be registered with an HN tag, indicative of the Neckarsulm home of quattro GmbH. Of course we can't see the plate but we can clearly see the location and we're familiar with it.

Still, the chin makes us think RS, especially if the S7 goes with S-line bodywork as we've seen on the S4 and S5 and as we've theorized in this rendering (below).










So what'll power the S7 or RS 7? Our sources tell us both will come with Audi's upcoming 4.0T FSI biturbo V8. Leaked ETKA printouts (below) confirm the S7 will boast 408 bhp. RS 7 figures haven't been so exposed but similar printouts for the S8 suggest the engine will be available in at least one other tune and that's 518 hp... in the same ballpark as the last-generation RS 6.










We found these photos via QARSI.de and they originate over on T-Mobile's German website t-online.de. Follow links below for both (both in German) for more information. Also, there's a set of six photos over at the T-mobile site in case you care to examine this car more closely.

* Full Story - QARSI.de *

* Full Story - t-online.de *


----------

